# Pedal dust cap for 1960s Carlton



## Johnsco (24 Aug 2020)

I'm looking for one (possibly a pair) of pedal dust caps for my old Carlton.
My mate borrowed the bike and lost this cap.
Why he ever removed it .... Heaven only knows !
Something like idiot comes to mind.






Does anyone have one in a scratching box ?
Possibly a pair.
I'm happy to pay a suitable sum for the item and your trouble..
I can pay by paypal or bank transfer (preferred .... no charges)
PM me please.

Dimensions measured with micrometer ...
Outer dimension of fine thread = 0.875 inch (7/8") ... slightly-tapered.
Across-flats dimension for spanner = 0.530 inch ... slightly-tapered.
Diameter of case = 0.955 inch
See photos.
Thanks.
John


----------



## Johnsco (25 Aug 2020)

I've now removed the dust cap from the other side.
A 13mm ring spanner fits perfectly.
With a pair of internal calipers, I've measured the diameter of the internal fine thread in the cap.
See photo.
The dimension is exactly 0.875 inch = 7/8 inch.
The threaded length is 1/8 inch.
In this I count 6 threads, giving a thread of approx 48 threads per inch (tpi).
[That seems incredibly fine] !
Hope this helps identify the part.


----------



## bagpuss (27 Aug 2020)

I maybe able to supply you with one FOC . I will look in my parts shed .


----------



## Johnsco (27 Aug 2020)

Bagpuss - That would be wonderful if you have one.
I've remeasured the number of tpi, as my original measurement appeared to be ridiculously high.
It may be a little less than 48, but not much less.
Thanks for your kind offer - I'll be delighted to send you the price of a pint if you have a spare.
John


----------



## bagpuss (27 Aug 2020)

Found 2 used ones in my pedal spares box that should do the job .They have grease ports/holes .
Please pm me your name& address and i will post them .


----------



## Johnsco (27 Aug 2020)

Thank you so much for your kindness.
I've just received some bearings today that I ordered, so I can refit the pedals and fit the dust caps.
I've PM'd you my details.
What a friendly forum this is !!!


----------



## midlife (27 Aug 2020)

Any pics of the whole bike


----------



## Johnsco (7 Sep 2020)

Bagpuss ... Thank you so-much for the two dust-caps you sent in the post.
Did you realise that they are slightly different ?
See photo here.



The centre of the cap is clearly different.
What is less obvious is that the thread is also different.
Measuring across the inside of the thread (as in post #2 above), the two different diameters are:
0.875" (7/8") .... This fits perfectly and is the answer to my prayer.
0.844" (27/32") .... Clearly, this is too small and doesn't fit. 
I've done a little bit of research, and there are clearly a number of similar, but slightly-different, versions of these.
The bigger one is a nice tight fit and is now on the bike.
The smaller one - I'll send back to you - I'll pm you regarding this.
Many Many Thanks for your help.
You're a STAR !!!


----------



## Johnsco (7 Sep 2020)

I also took the opportunity to renew the ball bearings in both pedals.
There was a lot of play in both pedals ...... Too much !!
It soon became clear why.
Both pedals were hopelessly adjusted.
The ball size was 5/32".
On one side - the outer bearings I replaced were 5/32" (0.1563"), but the inner bearings diameter was 2 thousandths of an inch less (0.1540"), and there were some missing.
They must have been undersize when fitted, as they were all the same and I can't believe that they were all worn that much.
Anyway - No worries. - They all have new weldtite bearings of the correct size and new grease and correct adjustment and should be good for a long time.
Not to mention my new dust-cap !


----------

